# Fox 25 News



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Did anyone see this tonight:

Juvenile sex offenders slipping through the cracks


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes. Ridiculous.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

mtc said:


> Figures he's at UMass Amherst.
> 
> They make 17yr old guys who get caught with their 15yr old girlfriends register, but not this sicko?
> 
> WHAT of a 4yr old, makes them think "Oooo I wanna hit that" ?


The kid is a piece of sh*t! Anyone that would dare do that to anyone, but especially the toddler is a waste of human space. Yet he is living it up at U-Ass Amherst. It is bull!!!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Why was I not surprised he was in Amherst?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Pure rubbish that one. I will never know how a parent gets through the day knowing someone who hurt their child in such a way is pattering about and going on with their own life like it never happened. 

I can respect the concept of letting the system do its job, but what happens when it fails you so irreparably?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

With that kind of weak ass sentence imposed, how dare they refer to that judge as "Honorable". Only in liberal, loony Ass-achusetts. Disugsting!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

AP-The University of Massachusetts at Amherst has invited convicted felony rapist Ben Secrist to speak about his new book "Level III ~ Not for me!". This seminar is being sponsored by *A*mherst *S*tudents *S*upporting *W*rongly *I*nstitutionalized *P*redators *E*verywhere (ASSWIPE). Groups of parents, police, social workers, counselors and other plan to protest this outrageous event.


----------

